# Just moved to Victory Heights!



## tomdrumzz69 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm 22 years old and just moved to Victory Heights. I don't know anyone around the area, so if there's any people, man or woman, of a similar age around here/Sports City/Motor City, etc. that'd like to hang out, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## NonStopLeo (Mar 16, 2013)

*I am planning to move there next month*


----------



## theblve (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi,

I am 29 Yr Old Msian and planning to search for a studio in Victory Height. Will be starting in Media City in mid-Oct.

Appreciate if can share some experience of living in VH.


----------

